# Laurel and her toys



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is the only one of my three who really likes toys! I mean LOVES toys! Every time we go outside(can't count how many times a day) she takes a toy with her. When we're ready to go in, I go out in the yard to gather them up and..... It never fails, she runs ahead of me a grabs it, and off she goes!!! I know , I know , THE DROP COMMAND... It's Laurel we're talking about! She cracks me up, the Yorkies are chasing chipmunks and checking out the birds , squirrels, and neighbors and Laurel is running around squeaking her toys she such a puppy like little fluff, that acts like she doesn't have a care in the world! She is a silly little free spirit and I love her so!!!










Not a good picture, but here she goes with one if her toys!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How cute. Bet she'll always be that way


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable Sweet Debbie xoxoxoxo


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Laurel is so cute! Phoebe and Finnegan love their toys too. Looks like little No-name is following in their paw steps!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She sounds like Bella. Bella loves her toys and isn't happy until she finds the squeaker in it. It's cute at first, but I swear that noise can drive you crazy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

sooo cute!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL- that action shot of Laurel says it all!!! :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

my toy poodle did that too.so cute


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't you just love their toy obsession? The other day Bella actually brought a toy outside with her why she "took care of business" ~ she didn't even drop it! lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Don't you just love their toy obsession? The other day Bella actually brought a toy outside with her why she "took care of business" ~ she didn't even drop it! lol


Ha ha!!! That's a new one!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> She sounds like Bella. Bella loves her toys and isn't happy until she finds the squeaker in it. It's cute at first, but I swear that noise can drive you crazy.:HistericalSmiley:


I care for infants, all day, so after hearing crying , at times squeaking doesn't bother me in the least!! Sometimes I squeak her toys first to get her going!!LOL


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love little Laurel! I wish she could come teach Dusty and Jasper to play with toys, they don't mess with them at all  .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My two just love their toys too! I love when they are playing and squeaking their toys.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper has a ball that I stuff full of treats and when the treats are all gone, he runs around with the ball in his mouth whining really loud. :crying 2:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That's such a cute picture & story Deborah. I can see her now. I love laurel too! :wub:
PS
Like the geranium!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just love Laurel. All the stories you tell about your three little maniacs makes me laugh. They will all be puppies forever! :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laurel sounds just like my Tilly -- and it's funny because I always call Tilly my "free spirit" too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-that is so cute!:wub: It's a Maltese thing, I tell ya!:HistericalSmiley: All 3 of mine love toys, too!:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

How cute is Ms. Laurel!! What a sweet girl!! I wish Opey liked toys. He only likes his giraffe and socks!! Now Loco has a toy in her mouth for everyone who comes through the door including me and my husband. She doesn't drop it until her excitement is over and since she has a toy in her mouth she makes a funny whiny noise because she's excited and can't bark!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> How cute is Ms. Laurel!! What a sweet girl!! I wish Opey liked toys. He only likes his giraffe and socks!! Now Loco has a toy in her mouth for everyone who comes through the door including me and my husband. She doesn't drop it until her excitement is over and since she has a toy in her mouth she makes a funny whiny noise because she's excited and can't bark!


I know!! Laurel's is a muffled bark with a squeak thrown in!LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know!! Laurel's is a muffled bark with a squeak thrown in!LOL


LOL!! That is a great way to describe it!! It sounds so funny!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Our neighbor's Golden is like that. He is so excigted when they get home, he runs around with a toy in his mouth. He'll even take it outside with him and sometimes he forgets it in the yard. Jasper runs over to check it out, but the toy is ususally the size of Jasper, then Dusty 'marks' it. Poor Fenway!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Too cute. Ben loves his toy and play time as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Our neighbor's Golden is like that. He is so excigted when they get home, he runs around with a toy in his mouth. He'll even take it outside with him and sometimes he forgets it in the yard. Jasper runs over to check it out, but the toy is ususally the size of Jasper, then Dusty 'marks' it. Poor Fenway!


Now that's funny.... You're right poor Fenway. I can't believe your little angel would do that!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

That's so cute! My Lucy loves her toys. And I believe she's a genuis (lol) because when we first got her she was always trying to get and chew on my granddaughter's toys. But NOW she knows which toy box is hers and she totally leaves the child's toys alone. I love to watch her go to her little toy box and nose around until she finds the exact toy she's looking for. Also, she watches my every move when I pick up her toys and put them back in the box. She always has to go over and get at least one of them back out...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Laurel & Lisi would be dangerous together! 
Everyday I pick up the big toy box full of toys at least twice & she has even gotten Kitzi to play w/them on his own or w/her!
Laurel is, indeed, a free-spirit and I love that eternal puppy quality! She will keep you young!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I love the picture! Too cute! Laurel's toy looks almost as big as her. LOL She is such a little doll!:wub::wub:

I find it fascinating how some Malt's go for the bigger toys. Snowball has a whole bunch of toys that he never touches. He has one kind of favorite tuggie toy that he has loved for six years! He loves to squeak them ( he has several of the same toy ) run with it, and play tuggie with it. I don't know what I will do when I can't find them to buy anymore! I do have a back-up supply of half a dozen. LOL. 

I don't get it why he loves this one particular toy. I swear, he has so many new toys that he doesn't use ... so, then I end up giving them to the shelter. 

A funny story though ...

One day Snowball watched me as I sorted through some of the new toys that he never showed an interest in playing with. The toys are all piled up in a little bed that he never took to either. Anyway, the day after I donated the unused toys ... I went into the living room and saw every toy that was in the toy bed ... strewn all over the living room floor. I think Snowball had taken inventory to see what toys were left ... because never, ever before had he taken all the toys out of the toy bed! After that, every once in a while he would check out new toys in the bed ... but, then always returns to his favorite little tuggies.


----------

